# A perfect send-off!



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

As a couple of you know, I moved down to Parkersburg, WV this weekend from central Ohio. I've lived in Hilliard all my life, and this is something new. I took a few months off after graduation in December with intentions of fishing and... well you know how the weather has been! Lets say I was disappointed and leave it at that haha.

Well tomorrow is my first day at work, and I figured I needed one last fishing trip, so my father and I went out yesterday to see if we could catch a few fish. We were fishing on a central Ohio creek less than a half hour from Hilliard 

Anyhoo, indeed we could catch a few fish! We got in to 7 white bass, god only knows how many crappie, and 2 saugeye... One of which was this guy:










It was an amazing day, and by far the best I've had all year. It was a perfect send-off, and while it didn't entirely make up for all the crap weather this spring, it certainly made me forget a lot of that annoyance  BTW, the fish was a solid 24" and several of the crappie were over 12". Unfortunately none over 13" for the Fish Ohio  I'll have to bother TheCream about that record I guess!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nice...........................


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish! That saugeye looks fat!

As for the crappies, the crappy weather has hosed me so far this year, with only one big crappie so far.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice, sounds like fun! solid fish too


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

NICE!!! Good luck on with your new job.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys  my next goal is a hybrid striper on that 6 weight, then a flathead, and then and then and then... I'll find the limit of what it can catch! haha.

I thought about throwing my 8 weight from a couple of piers on the Ohio. Lord knows what might come of that


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Thanks guys  my next goal is a hybrid striper on that 6 weight, then a flathead, and then and then and then... I'll find the limit of what it can catch! haha.
> 
> I thought about throwing my 8 weight from a couple of piers on the Ohio. Lord knows what might come of that


I'm still looking for my 1st flathead on the fly, too. I catch channel cats all the time, never a flathead!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

39.357962,-81.318511


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

mmhmm, I know about Willow Island. Do you mean for the cats on fly, or white bass, or what? There seemed to be loads of fish there though I was failing miserably since all I had with me was my fly rod.

Now I have a BVK 8 weight, as well as all my spinning gear, here with me


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

good luck down in them hills, clayton. hope you get back to the flatlands soon enough. btw, great saug.


----------

